# What cut should I give Dutch.......



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

are you growing him for showing for anything? 

if not then why not do a summer cut i love this trim http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1426/1256244077_3a6d596533.jpg?v=0


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

duh, he needs a dutch clip, LOL! J/k


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Haha I though the same thing HC :lol:

How about one like these?
http://homepage.mac.com/angelabooth1/.Public/poodle_st.jpg
http://www.standard-poodle-dogs.com/pictures-images-photos/standard-poodles-03.jpg
http://www.poodlepuppiesnow.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/standard-poodle-dog.jpg
http://z.about.com/d/webclipart/1/0/1/q/pl7.jpg


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL, I was thinking a dutch clip too!! When all else fails I vote for a lamb clip or a miami (aka bikini/clown/sumer/beachcomber lol it's the first pic Purple poodle posted), stylish in any length no matter what. 

Of course though.....*wink wink* I like the dutch in a dutch clip idea... there are about 10 variations so you can have just about anything! The criss cross is my fav.


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*Another vote for*

Dutch!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe the last link PP posted would look nice on Dutch. Im sorry, but Dutch is way too pretty to make him look like any of the other pics posted. (sorry guys) lol

I think what ever you decide try to keep his blended top knot (puppy head). That way you can continue to band his hair. Here is a pic of the rescue dog I did that I left a blended head. The body length is way too short (he was matted) and I wouldn't clip Dutch this short if I were you. Just a idea though.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

I cut Inca's body with a 4F, leave her legs just short of puppy pants and her top knot a little long to shade her eyes from the summer sun. I shave under her belly in a little heart shape to keep her cool. Having said that, here in England, you are more likely to be struggling with mud in the summer, not heat.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose is about that length most of the time.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

What about the cut that Gunther has? Does that have a name? I would leave him a puppy head with short body(not bald) and longer pant legs. :questionmark::questionmark::questionmark:

Is there anyway for me to print a pic of Gunther?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Gunther's clip is a modified lamb clip. I say modified because his body is shorter then the actual lamb clip descibes. I LOVE Gunther's clip and still have my Eli in the same clip as well. Its a very handsome style and I think Dutch will look great in that clip. 


My only pet peeve about that clip is when the legs dont get blended. It doesn't look finished (imo) and isn't too attractive. Gunther has blended legs though....he's soo beautiful!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

exactly, but how do I make sure they blend the legs?


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I like it when they look like jointed teddy bears actually. Thing is the fluff up doesn't last not then they look funny. Constantly brushing up the fluff so now I blend it in more but not as much as gunthers


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> exactly, but how do I make sure they blend the legs?


Ask for a lamb clip with well blended legs, decide what length you want on the body and go from there. You can do a lamb in ANY length, there is no standard.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

is there any other name for a Lamb clip?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

not usualy, none that I've heard anyway. You could argue that some of the clips with the less blended legs (like my puppy's) are closer to town and countries... The best thing you can do is print out a photo and take it with you. Juuust in case you happen to have a goober groomer who just has a total brain fart and doesn't understand what you mean by lamb clip - it happens  LoL. Other best advice, and I can't stress it enough, is to decide about what length you want. Anything an inch or less is what most groomers can do, especialy with puppy hair. So many groomers out there never bother to ask an owner to get specific on exactly what they want and you get a lot of unhappy people that way. If you walk in thinking I'm getting a lamb like Gunther or one of the previous posted pictures and you aren't specific on lenght you may get back a dog who's baody has been shaved short. Tons of groomers do a lamb clip with a 7 or 5 blade as standard, unless you want Really short you may not like that verion of the clip. I certainly don't, but I'm the kind of person where the longer the hair is the better  My MOST favorite clip in the world is a lamb clip with a #2 Gaurd on the body and a inch on the legs. I call anything with a #2G. "short but fluffy" since thats what so many owners are trying to tell me. I do this cut on TONS of dogs, not just poodles. It looks nice on ShihTzus, terriers, yorkies, maltese.... It's just pretty. Nice and neat, but not shaved, and not unkept looking


----------

